# Fish-n-Mate Information



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I recently purchased a receiver hitch carrier for my Fish-n-Mate and learned some stuff in the process. If you've tried to buy parts or accessories for yours, or are just curious, read on.

When I bought my original Jr. model on-line in the early spring, it was purchased as a "Fish-n-Mate'. When it arrived, it was labeled "Reels on Wheels"  . After close inspection, it looked identical to the Fish-n-Mate so I didn't care.

Over the months, I've looked for accessories for it and in general, everybody was out of stock, or don't carry stuff anymore. When I tried to find the hitch carrier, I ran into the same problem. Nobody had it.

That was when I searched on "Fish-n-Mate" stuff. Had a brainstorm. I looked at the unit I had and got the name of the company off of it. "CPI Designs". Ok, I found their web site and they had it and everything else I had looked for in the past.  Ordered the carrier and it arrived in two days.   I emailed CPI Designs and asked them "what's the deal?" Somebody from the company called this afternoon and it was an enlightening conversation.

Their company originally made the Fish-n-Mate but a tool-and-die dude working for them held the patent on the unit. The dude left the company and went to work for another company. Took the patent with him. CPI wanted to continue to make it, but had to have it modified from the original and re-name it. Their modification was adding the front wheel. Other than that and the name, they are identical. (If you have a front-wheel, you have a CPI model.) 

Ok, who cares? Well, according to this dude, all units called "Fish-n-Mate" are now made in China, and good luck in finding any parts or accessories for it. CPI makes all their stuff in their metal shop in NC and have any replacement parts or accessories one might need. They also make the hitch carrier for it. It arrived in two days. Can't beat that.

I recommend the company totally. 
http://cpidesigns.com/

I told him about P&S and that he should think about sending flea a few bucks for an ad. I think it would be worth their while.

.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Good idea Bubbablue....should help all around  ....the R


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Good snooping Rick,*

I know I've seen guys on here looking for that bike hitch.  I would also hope the parts will work on both brands of the cart....Tightlines


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

He said they are identical except the front wheel and the name. They are the company that made them before the mfg'ing went to China.

They have the bike hitch.

Also, have any parts that are needed... like Saturday I remember HuskyMD saying his handle was bent. They should have a replacement. That sort of thing.

Oh BTW Hat, thanks for the nudge. Have carried it on the old platform in the past without a problem, but taking the thing off and on many times at IRI was a pain. New caddy should be great! Did have to do some shortning of the toungue... not a problem. 
.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Thanks for the info I have been wanting to get one for along time. Now I know which to get.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

As Paul Harvey would says, "And now for the rest of the story".

The Guy that left CPI had his reasons, I won't say any more. Any way Fish-N-Mate is now being made through Angler's Aluminum in Wanchese, yes they are made overseas, just like Diawa, Penn, Okumia, Silstar, Sea Striker, Gotcha, StingSilver, Ande, Power Pro, Fireline, Star Rods, Basically All fishing tackle is made over seas. There are some exceptions but not many. People like Lev Huntington still make Drone spoons in the good old USA.

Back the Fish-N-Mate, they are made and Anodized across the big pond for the same reason as everything else, Labor costs, A bowl of rice and nine cents pretty much gets you a days work. To remain competitive it was a good move. I will say this, if you put an old one and a new one side by side you will see some major differences, namely the anodizing, which is mostly cosmetic but a nice touch.

The trend in America is to send the production of Our products overseas, it's a money thing and nobody is to blame but ourselves.

It all boils down to a personal choice, I guess. I try to buy American when it's practial, but sometimes that OM heavy 12' at $89.00 seems a lot better deal than a $350.00 domestic rod.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Seems that it's easy these days to rip off someone's idea. I am not flaming the company we are talking about here. It is more of a general observation. If it was my business, I might have done it too.

Add a wheel and voila! ...new patent. Now the inventor of a really good product has his profits whacked in half by the competetion who took his idea for themselves.

We should make one with a P&S Logo and equip it with a pair of collapsable L/R front supports instead of a wheel, get the third patent, and sell it for $25 less. Doubt the cost is more than $80 including shipping/materials/advertising/R&D, etc... 

What I am wondering is why the place that is selling the imported one does not also have all the accessories?

I GOTTA get one of those things. Carrying my large cooler on my shoulder down the beach at SB was more than enough to convince me, no matter who I get it from.

I know Lighthouse has them for sale. Any other local shops you know of with competetive prices?

I would rather have one of the USA Made models, not for the "construction", but the principle of the thing.

Also... there is the JR and the bigger one. Think NS4D has the big one. Todd at Lighthouse said that most are not happy after buying the JR model.

Any thoughts on that?

Thanks!


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

I say we put a logo on Green Cart's "Green Cart" and sell that.


http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/752/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Greencart probably priced out of the market  ...I think HighCap has the right idea;competative pricing and decent profit margin......I have the jr and it hauls more than enuf.But pricing was the diff for me.Caught the jr on sale(which is UNcommon).....the R


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

Yeah, we found the Jr. marked way down the last time we were on the OBX. Actually it was on display outside the shop and was a tad dirty. Plus it was probably marked down because tourist season was at an end. Anyway, it cleaned up and I couldn't be happier. Gonna try and wear it out this weekend in Delaware.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I love my Jr. compaired to what I had before, I drilled a few holes on the bottom side of the top rail so I could secure my food cooler with a bungee cord,wouldn't trade it for nothing.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

One more thing.
All you guys that have the Fish-N-Mate cart need to check out the Roleze tires. They are sold by a company based in Norfolk. The will roll across soft sand with one hand, the best tire I have ever seen.
Kinda pricey but worth every penny IMHO.
I have had a set for 5 years and love them. Just ask Nsearch about the trip across the sand at the Ritz.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thats Green Carts trick.....*

Heres the link, they are the real deal. ....Tightlines

Roleez


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Thanks Hat, that's the one I have, just didn't make the conection between my green cart and the Green Cart. Boy, it's a good thing I'm not snake hunting this morning.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Wilber,Hat ...so you are saying replace the mates with roleez????.The turs on the mate are pretty fat.So the Roleez will fit and give me the $diff in performance???.....the R


----------



## noah (Aug 11, 2004)

*Fish-n-Mate verses CPI Designs*

Spoke in person some months back with the gentleman who designed and holds the design patent on the original version of the F-N-M cart. It was obivious he felt he had been misled by F-N-M and undercompensated for his design. Which by the way he held before becoming involved with his position in the F-N-M company. That seemed reasonable considering that an employee who works for and designs a product and then gains a patent while an employee does not retain the rights legal or otherwise to offer it anywhere else. His apparent ability and willingness to relieve himself from his Position with F-N-M and take the design patent into the free market place I respect. It seems more apparent that someone inside the administrative branch of F-N-M choose the Low road by not keeping the More Widely Known and accepted Brand name & product entirely in house. You may notice several manufacturing problems with the new CPI built carts than advanatages. One is that the tubing used in the New front wheel design weakens (streches) easily with only moderate use and then splits. This scenario developes when pulled loaded through sand or across rough surfaces several times. Let your retailers Know.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I wasn't proposing that one go buy a FnM from CPI just to cut the original patent holder out of a buck. 

The big thing I wanted to do was inform those who needed parts, accessories or support, that they may want to check out CPI. From what I've seen, there's not much available with the original dude. Also, I think that CPI's version is $15 less than the Chinese version. Mfg list. 

As far as the difference between the original and CPI version? I was just passing on what I was told from a non-objective source (CPI). Have no first hand evidence, but I will do some comparing the next time I'm near an original. Will also keep an eye out for splits as noah mentioned. Nothing yet.

My experience: 
I've beat my CPI version to death and have no issues with it other than wishing it had bigger wheels for sand. I have the Jr. model and love it. If I owned the Sr., I would carry even more [email protected] than I do now. Those that have fished with me know that I bring everything but the kitchen sink. If I had the Sr., I would then have room for the sink.  Not necessarily a good thing.

Roleez wheels. Would already have some on order if they weren't so expensive. (~$100ea) Still may do it someday. They're good wheels in the sand.

.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey Bubba...I was not eluding that anyone should buy from one or the other. Was just curious as to the differences.

Competition is always good and the best quality product at a fair price usually rises to the top.

Thanks for your initial post. It was good to know about that stuff.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Not a problem. Just wanted to clear up my intention here. Information only, even though it could've sounded like it in the original post... it wasn't an advertisement for them. 

Lots of folks carry the carts, even BPS, but the "other" stuff has been a problem. Try to find a hitch caddy online from anywhere other than CPI, "that actually has one in stock". I believe the same may apply to the bike hitch. I haven't had a need yet, but I bet replacement parts will have the same problem.

HighCap spoke:


> Also... there is the JR and the bigger one. Think NS4D has the big one. Todd at Lighthouse said that most are not happy after buying the JR model.


My $.02:
If you have an opportunity, try dragging a full Sr. model through some soft sand. The Jr. is smaller and limits you a little on quantity of [email protected] taken. IMHO, that's a good thing, but you can do some creative things with bungee cords. I do.

.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wilber said:


> Just ask Nsearch about the trip across the sand at the Ritz.




kicked ma tail.....gonna drop the jack ta get them tires!
Sugar Sand+F-N-M tires=bust out the o2!


Wilber,deffinitely had the shiz-nit with the blown up tires!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Great post and very informative. I've been on the fence about getting a cart since my pier and surf fishing is very limited since I bought the boat. However, after a week of lugging sand toys, an umbrella, beach chairs, and a cooler across 300 yds of soft sand this summer I'm going to drop the $ and get one and upgrade to the Roolez tires. I'm going to stay with the original Fish-N-Mate since I don't know how the third wheel will act with the Roolez tires. The off-season advantage is that I'll have an excellent trash can cart when it snows. Well those $'s were easy to justify.

Catman.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hey Nick,
That'll be one bodacious trash can cart.  

Keep in mind when you upgrade your wheels that you'll probably have to get a bigger axle too. I think the FnM wheels use 5/8" and the Roleez are 1". Greencart had a source on an earlier thread.

As far as the front wheel. If you upgrade the rear wheels, you'll have to modify the front of the unit too, whether you use the wheel or the original FnM stand, because the height will change. Even if you get the non-front wheel version, consider getting the wheel separately, because it's heaven on a long haul like the Tank. It's useless on the sand, but it's great the rest of the time.

Something else that Hat suggested and I agree with... when you mount the new axle, try moving the axle farther toward the rear of the unit. Should help in the sand.

BTW, good call on the weather.  
Having a serious urge to cast a bucktail... may go out this evening if the weather breaks.

.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback Bubba. Speaking of bucktails, I went out Thursday evening and jigged the knolls with a 3 oz all white bucktail and had my limit it 2 hrs. - 1 @ 27" and 1 @ 18 1/2". Released 3 shorts - 2 @ 17 3/4" and 1 @ 16". They're there and in good numbers. Looks like a banner fall season coming on. Should be good all the way to December. I'll PM you later.

Catman.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Fish-n-Mate Roleez Wheels*

Thank you for your kind words regarding my Green Cart   

I know that my Green Cart is too expensive to put in production  , but you Fish-n-Mate and equivalent cart owners might want to consider adding Roleez wheels. Yeah! I know that they are expensive, but you might also want to consider smaller wheels.

$109 for 9"x19.3", 1 inch axle, 264 lb payload each wheel

$89 for 7.9"x16.5", 1 inch axle, 176 lb payload each wheel

$59 for 7"x11.8", 1/2 inch axle, 121 lb payload each wheel

I recommend solid stainless steel for 1/2 inch axle.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Original Fish n Mate*

2 other ideas for the original cart.
# 1 I had a friend tig weld a section of expanded alumuimun in the bottom of my cart. That keeps small items from falling thru the slats.
I did the same thing with my rod rack on the front of my truck.

# 2 I moved the axle back about 8 inches and moved the two rod holders up to where the axel originall was. This makes it much easier to go up and down stairs at some of the access ramps. It allows me to stand straight and pull from a higher angle when walking. I plan to upgrade to the Rolez wheels when $$$$ permit. The rubber tires are tough in soft sand. Will post some photos next time at the coast


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Green Cart said:


> I know that my Green Cart is too expensive to put in production  , but you Fish-n-Mate and equivalent cart owners might want to consider adding Roleez wheels. Yeah! I know that they are expensive, but you might also want to consider smaller wheels.
> $109 for 9"x19.3", 1 inch axle, 264 lb payload each wheel
> $89 for 9"x16.5", 1 inch axle, 176 lb payload each wheel
> $59 for 7"x11.8", 1/2 inch axle, 121 lb payload each wheel


Hey GC, 
All this talking about upgrading to Roleez has motivated me to look at it closer. On my Jr. model, I think I'll end up getting the 16.5" version to keep from having to relocate a rod holder. Me and aluminum welding don't get along.

Will probably do it this winter sometime. 

Never dealt with E J Enterprises before. Will check with them first for the axle. Thanks for the heads up.

.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

catman said:


> Thanks for the feedback Bubba. Speaking of bucktails, I went out Thursday evening and jigged the knolls with a 3 oz all white bucktail and had my limit it 2 hrs. - 1 @ 27" and 1 @ 18 1/2". Released 3 shorts - 2 @ 17 3/4" and 1 @ 16". They're there and in good numbers. Looks like a banner fall season coming on. Should be good all the way to December. I'll PM you later.


 Cool!
I'm heading out now to brave the cold front. Should be interesting on the jetty right now with the winds. Might be a short trip.
.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Feedback on the Fish-n-Mate Caddy I got this week. Used it last night and this morning.

Works GREAT! If you have a receiver hitch, I recommend it. Easier to haul the cart and seems strong and secure. Also keeps the stank outside. 

One problem though. It's built to grab the standard 5/8" axle and will take some modifying if I upgrade to Roleez wheels. Oh well.

.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Hey Green Cart, Best dang product I have had the pleasure of using. I have had mine for years and would buy another one tommorrow, but I believe this thing will last forever.
I have a bunch of Young'ens and a trip to the beach in Kitty Hawk involves at least a 100 pounds of stuff , couldn't do it without the Green Cart, I can push it with one hand. It's a true pleasure to use.
So R and the rest, yep I would recommend the Roleze wheels. Let's see around $200.00 for wheels, averaged out over 800 trips to the beach, that makes it .25 cents a trip, it's a deal, take it.

PS If you want to try the thing you can come to the "Rusty Ritz" and I'll gladly let you push my stuff to the beach.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

*200 bucks !!!*

I have the JR and love it. Would like to up grade to the roleez, but I'll huff and puff over the soft sand untill I get the cash for an up grade.
Chapa


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Hmmmm...let me see....I have the jr  ....set of Roleez...$180-200  .then I have to get a diff. axle  .how much???.  ..then I have to pay somebody to move my axle towards the rear  ..........guess thats why ya feesh with a bud:"Keep pushin Mac"  ....the R


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

On my Jr the axle is held on with two U-bolts through drilled holes in the frame. Shouldn't be a big deal to upgrade to a 1" axle. Drill two new holes and get two U-bolts. Now, if you go with bigger Roleez than 16.5", you'll have to relocate a rod holder. 

I haven't done it yet... but thinking serious about it.

Question to those who own Roleez tires. Are they ok on normal off sand things like parking lot rocks and pebbles?? I've never played with them before and they look pretty thin in the picts. Don't want to blow $200 and then realize I'm now running on balloons.

thx...

.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Nope not thin. Really heavy duty. Been rolling mine on the street and sand, no problems. Like I said, had the tires for many years, longer than I have had my youngest son (6) and they are holding up great, never even had to put air in them. Plus they have some kinda sealed bearing in them that is not effected by sand, don't ask me how but they work.

PS No, I don't own stock in the Roleze company, just am sold on the product.

PPS R, you tightwad, you know with you afinity for gadgets you will have to buy a pair, soooo why put it off. Your just waisting time and energy. LOL


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Wilber, thanks for the feedback. They sound like a winner. Hope to do the upgrade over the winter.

.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Wilber, I gotta ck yours out. I figgured out low tire pressure (yes I aired my tires down) works great on sand but sucks on pavement, rocky paths etc. Don't think adding a portable air compressor to my JR makes much sense. Seriously thinking about these roleeze tires.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Hey Cdog, this sounds like a good reason to spend a weekend at the Ritz, R&D, that's it. Beside the Pups sould be there any day and I want to be there too. Maybe just a weekend when the family isn't going, you, me and Nsearch, sort of like old times. 
A Kitty Hawk Family Reunion, oh yeah I'll bring The Mayor and the Grill Sarg, would hate to do all the cooking myself. YeHa.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sounds like a plan to me. Let me know.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Dont count me out now.  I'm not a good cook, but I don't mind the grilling.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wilber said:


> Hey Cdog, this sounds like a good reason to spend a weekend at the Ritz, R&D, that's it. Beside the Pups sould be there any day and I want to be there too. Maybe just a weekend when the family isn't going, you, me and Nsearch, sort of like old times.
> A Kitty Hawk Family Reunion, oh yeah I'll bring The Mayor and the Grill Sarg, would hate to do all the cooking myself. YeHa.



bring on the goose-n-dew....had a few over Labor Day,@ my Sis's.....puts ahurtin on ya after a few....ain't that right FLF and Ant.....

I'll bring the monkey!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

The Mayor has created a Monster, easy Al.

Crawfish, we don't leave anybody out at the Ritz. This is ahaping up as a for real gettogather. Monkey, Shrimp, and a Goose.

Hot dang, maybe even a casting class on the beach. You guys will get a kick out of the new rod, 13'6", yeah Haw.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wilber said:


> The Mayor has created a Monster, easy Al.
> 
> Crawfish, we don't leave anybody out at the Ritz. This is ahaping up as a for real gettogather. Monkey, Shrimp, and a Goose.
> 
> Hot dang, maybe even a casting class on the beach. You guys will get a kick out of the new rod, 13'6", yeah Haw.



They let ya play Wit the Daiwa?......Man...can't wait ta see ya cast that.....And maybe get a chance....my self....


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Ok Wilber I'll ask.....what new rod?  .....inquiring Hos need to know   ....the R


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

NS4D....how did ya make out 'bout that stuff ya PM 'd me about.Ya gotta keep me informed.Dont drop me like a "hot potatoe"   ....hmmmm that e doesn't look right at the end of potato? but I think thats the way Sister Mary Ann taught me......the R


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Well R, the new stick is a thing called the Hatteras, made by Daiwa, they are produced for the Japanese market with all the packaging in Japanese. It is some high tech, high dollar, conventional deal with the lowrider guide system, weights in the butt of the rod for some precalulated thing-a-ma-jig and a real nice high density graphite blank.
The conventional caster on our team gave it a perfect score with 6 oz., and Chris should know. Now in my hands it is less than the optimum weapon. Cast still looks like an unfoldimg lawn chair, but 140 is not unabtainable.

PS Like most Daiwa rods this thing is lite, a 13'6" rod that weighs less than 4 oz. I like it so far.

PPS You are welcomed to toss it at the Ritz, come on down with the crew.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

THX....btw,do you think NS4D knows where Hatteras is??????  ....(more linear thought  )....the R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

the rhondel said:


> NS4D....how did ya make out 'bout that stuff ya PM 'd me about.Ya gotta keep me informed.Dont drop me like a "hot potatoe"   ....hmmmm that e doesn't look right at the end of potato? but I think thats the way Sister Mary Ann taught me......the R



Sorry,R.....haven't made my calls yet,about the Top Secret....deal,yet....Tres,was on a call yesterday,when I called.....may use the advice,and head south,and have them build it...Yeah  ,I know where Hatteras,is


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Hatteras has a good rep in Japan. Daiwa has been consulting with the boys in Hatteras and the Outer Banks for many years about surf rods. Garry Oliver and Jerry Burch have helped design the Team Daiwa line of rods and have tried to get the Japanese to understand that more guides are not nessarily better. Anyway Hatteras is Famous in Japan for its surf fishing, actually know around the world as one of the best places to surf fish.

We took the Daiwa R&D boys surf fishing about 10 years ago with some prototype Team Daiwa rods to evaluate. All these guys knew was "Bluefish", that's all they wanted to catch. Well being the middle of June there were no Bluefish anywhere. We ended up catching some of the prettest Sea Mullet I have ever seen, but they were not impressed. They wanted Bluefish, Apparently The Bluefish is famous in Japan, well one of the guys finally caught a 12" Bluefish and they were happy.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Thats good inormation Wilber.......I really am glad to see a company investing the time,money and energy necessary before slapping the Hatteras logo onto their product.That isnt a name I would like to see bantered around by some marketing dept.(which often is the case).....the R


----------

